# NZ army



## cymraeg

hi all, this is my first post so please forgive me if it is in the wrong section,

i am an ex service man myself and have applied to the nz army as it has always been a dream to emigrate there and would be the best of both worlds as i could continue with a job i loved.

i have tried the search function and could raise any threads ref the joining process for expats.

what i would like to know is if anyone has gone through this, roughly time scales any tips and advice (forewarned etc....) and also any general tips on the emigration side of things, things to expect etc...

i have read a few threads on here ref cost of living, wages and accomodation and tbh it doesn't sound that bad, the only thing is some people have talked about high crime rates and any information on this would be ideal along with prevalent areas.

many thanks for all your time and here's to the dream


----------



## topcat83

Hi there - welcome to the Forum. 

I'm afraid I have no experience about the Army (but assume you've seen NZ Army - Welcome). But I can comment about the 'high crime rates'. 

Like all places in the world we do have crime. And in some areas it is higher than others. But these tend to be isolated to certain areas. 

There are some gang problems in NZ - for example the Mongrel Mob, Black Power, Head Hunters. But again, these tend to be in specific areas, and much of the crime is internal to the gangs. 

I can only quite my son, who is a Londoner through and through, and who has seen most of his teenage years out on the streets of Harrow, NW London. When I asked him about crime in Auckland his reply was 'Mum - of course there is crime. But compared to Harrow it is on a totally different scale. Here I feel relaxed and safe when I am on the streets and out with my friends. When you go to someone's house for a party then you treat it with respect. In Harrow you never knew whether the place was going to be trashed'. 

He's 23 today, and would never dream of going back to the UK.


----------



## jcbruno

Im in the process of being transferred to the NZ Army from the Canadian Army. Im curious of their military accommodation's for families.

Neil


----------



## aphodix

Hi Neil, 

I know this is an old thread but hopefully you or someone else can chime in here. I see you have completed your transfer to the NZDF from the CF. I'm currently going through the process myself and I am just awaiting our Visa's at the moment. I was just wondering if you could shed some light on what the housing is like on base for families? 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Emeraz415

I am an EOD tech in the US army currently going through the application process for the NZ army. Can anyone give me an pointers or ideas to the application timeline ? Was told a recruiter will now look at my application? 

Erick


----------



## shazza80

Hi all i know this is a couple months old, but i am ex New Zealand Soldier (Corporal Military Police) and also an ex Immigration officer for Immigration New Zealand dealing with Skilled Migrant Visa process.

As for the NZ army bit, Family accommodation is pretty good, it is now at Market rate so gone are the days of the super cheap family accommodation, but pay is definitely better now so makes up for the accommodation being more in line with market rate.

If your wanting to apply from the UK or US or Canada, you can apply as an overseas applicant with lateral recruiting, if you go onto the New Zealand Defence Force website (search NZDF recruitment on google etc) you can start your application process. You will though have to sort your immigration status out yourself from my understanding. Generally with the 5 eyes community (US UK Canada, Aus and NZ) they will and can recruit based on previous rank and jobs. Especially if there is a shortage in those areas, for example, Computer Information Specialist, Special Forces Sgt's etc etc. If you are offered a lateral recruitment position in principle this means then you can make an Expression of Interest, which is a skilled migrant residence visa pre applicaiton. If you can obtain the points without a job offer (as in you have a skilled shortage skill for example you are an Army officer you gain more points or if you have a degree or masters you gain maximum points) you can be selected with out the job offer which is quite handy. If you are selected from the Expression of Interest then you can make an Application for Residence. 

My advice would be to jump onto the NZDF website and see if lateral recruitment is viable. The other option is if you are under 30 is go to NZ on a Working Holiday Visa (12 months for most countries, up to 23 months for UK). Have a look around and go see the recruiters while you are there, then you can make an application to change your visa while you are there???? 

I haven't worked in Immigration for 2 years now, so please forgive me if the rules are somewhat different which they always change, but generally they stay similar. 

Please feel free to fire me any questions if you want some more info. I also still keep in close contact with my Army muckers! So have access to more info.....plus one of them did a stint in Army recruiting!


----------



## shazza80

Just saw this, a friend of mine who i served with in NZ army, then he joined British Army and went back early 2014, has been going back through re-recruitment for over a year now.........unfortunately they are not soooo quick with recruitment. A shame really because people get really agitated and give up! Are you applying from NZ or US?


----------

